# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Problem ne nje rrjet per Bingo!

## arbeni_al

Me rastisi tek nje miku im nje problem rrjeti bingo-je nepermjet kompjuterave te salles dhe kryesorit.
Ato lidhen nepermjet portave COM .
programi i bingos tek kryesori punon ne rregull por tek kompjuterat e salles del nje tabele qe thote kujdes MBC eshte manual mode .
provova nje port COM me USB por sberi pune .

Mund ta kete programi qe nuk i njeh fare terminalet?
A ka pas ndonjeri ndonje problem si ky?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kjo eshte informacjon shume I paket per kete problem. Com port po si behen lidhjet e terminaleve. Me koaxial apo me serial. Kete problem e nxjer vetem programi I bingos apo vete terminali. Pse nuk e upgrade sistemin me xterm ose terminal emulatore.

Ardi

----------


## arbeni_al

> Kjo eshte informacjon shume I paket per kete problem. Com port po si behen lidhjet e terminaleve. Me koaxial apo me serial. Kete problem e nxjer vetem programi I bingos apo vete terminali. Pse nuk e upgrade sistemin me xterm ose terminal emulatore.
> 
> Ardi


O Ardo me serial behet lidhja dhe ky problem ndodh tek terminalet .
Terminalet nuk komunikojne me  serverin .
Gjithesesi personi qe i ka instalu ato ka derguar metoden se si behet dhe po e shof njehere.

Faleminderit.

----------

